# What don't you like about Mann Lake's 18 frame extractor vs Maxant's 20 frame one?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have the Mann lake 9/18 motorized radial. There is nothing I don't like about it.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> I have the Mann lake 9/18 motorized radial. There is nothing I don't like about it.


same here. 

as far as the steel gauge, it's plenty strong and frankly i wouldn't want it to be any heavier to move around.

no problem spinning the reel to load frames.

never ran it empty, but balancing the frames reduces wobbling, i have mine bolted to the floor, no issues there.

running 9 frames to a super makes it nice with 18 slots, i.e. it holds exactly 2 supers.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

We bought the Mann Lake 9/18 for essentially the same reason a couple years back, it was available thru local suppliers at essentially the Mann Lake listed price. A Maxant thru local suppliers was substantially higher than the price listed at the Maxant site, so when we did all the math and included shipping, our cost on the ML unit was about half what it would have been for the Max.

We have extracted with it for two seasons now, and have run about 3000lb of honey thru it. It would be much easier to clean if it was easy to remove the reel, but other than that, I have nothing negative to say about it. We typically load it up then start spinning at about half speed. It'll wobble a bit initially, smooths out when the honey gets flowing, then we can walk it up to full speed.

We aren't in the USA, so the 'made in the usa' bit means nothing to us, and is certainly not something I'd spend extra for. When we first bought it, I was wondering how much difference the lighter metal would make, but after running 50+ loads thru it, it'll do the job fine for us for many years to come. It is lighter to move around than the old maxant we used to borrow from the club before we moved up island and away from that club, and that one only did two frames at a time.


----------



## turtle95 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have had the mann lake for 4 or 5 yrs only problem has been the lid broke but was still usable .It spins by hand to load . in the last 3 yrs put over 9000 lbs through. It still works like new . When you load it spin it by hand to make sure nothing catches


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

My ML 18 just went through it's 3rd season of light duty (1000-1500 lbs/per). The (crappy) plexiglass cover cracked off at one of the hinges last year. There's no mechanism to hold the cover open for loading & unloading. Otherwise it's been adequate. 

I wish I'd have gone with Maxant but went with the ML for budgetary reasons. I foresee a Maxant in the next few years, when the ML craps out. The motor started making a high pitched whine this year. My 30 frame radial Maxant is ~ 40-50 years old & still runs like a champ, but it's a huge beast. I'd swap it for a smaller Maxant (or two) in a heartbeat!


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I was in your shoes a few years ago. My options were Dadant, mann lake or Maxant. I chose quality of Maxant , most said it's built like a tank) over the Mann lake. I chose the Maxant over the Dadant because of how dependability. The Maxant does not have any electronics , just a hand turned adjustment knob, leather washers and a belt. Fewer things to have problems with. I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

This was the second year for the ML 9/18 extractor. No real problems yet. I paid full price, didn't think far enough ahead to buy on black friday.

- The lid hinges were extremely tight and they cracked, ML sent new ones. 
- The reel is off center and out of balance, causing a lot of frame moving for balance while extracting. (ML was willing to work with me on it, but after talking to others, this is almost universal with extractors.) 
- I get 12 deeps and six mediums in mine. 
- Made in Italy. HTH


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

Soooooo I must bee the odd duck here I got the ML 9/18 and I can run 30 medium frames put extra frames between the 18 spacing.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

About how many hives do you think the ML 9/18 will support as your sole extractor? If I never got over 50 hives, will this extractor always be large enough or will I regret not going bigger?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If I never got over 50 hives, will this extractor always be large enough or will I regret not going bigger?

It's the largest size I could get and still get through my door to haul it into the house and back out to the garage. If you need more capacity, having two is actually a bit convenient as you can be filling the second one while the first one is spinning.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Been looking for some feedback on the 18/9 Mann Lake extractor. 
The only thing I don't feel comfortable with is the motor with the right angle. 
Anything I own that's from Italy is extremely high quality. 

Michael B, I take it you'd buy two and did?


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Maxant all the way IMO. That is however a large price difference so you will have to weight the value of price-vs-quality.


----------



## beez72 (Feb 10, 2016)

Has anyone tried the cheap Chinese extractors? A friend bought one a couple of years ago 4 frame powered variable speed it was about $300. He has it about 4 years and puts about 1000 lbs of honey through it and he loves it no problems at all. I am very leery about them but then again were do all these extractors come from anyway.


----------



## brewbush (Dec 11, 2015)

beez72 said:


> Has anyone tried the cheap Chinese extractors? A friend bought one a couple of years ago 4 frame powered variable speed it was about $300. He has it about 4 years and puts about 1000 lbs of honey through it and he loves it no problems at all. I am very leery about them but then again were do all these extractors come from anyway.


I also am curious about this....Have one bookmarked on ebay, significant price savings.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Replacement parts for Chinese extractors could be a real problem and I would go with one from a reputable co. here in the states . I am on my third season with the mann lake 9/18 haven't had any issues , I did crack one of the plastic covers but it doesn't affect anything and the big thing is I can get any part from mann lake , it was on sale for 895.00 when I got it I like the 18 frame capacity and have loaded it full many times and I don't think I will ever out grow it .


----------



## Knobs (Sep 20, 2014)

challenger said:


> Maxant all the way IMO. That is however a large price difference so you will have to weight the value of price-vs-quality.


I've noticed on these boards that "Maxant" is given an almost "god like" status, so when I needed an extractor I paid extra and bought a Maxant 9 frame extractor. I paid more but they were suppose to be the absolute best when it came to *quality and service*. I ordered the extractor from one of their distributors a month ago. They called me to tell me that it was back ordered but they were suppose to receive it that same week. They didn't. Later they still hadn't received it. Kept waiting and I called the distributor after each missed delivery date (who rarely answered the phone and *never once returned a phone call* - I will never use their distributor again) and finally got a story about Maxant shipping them to the wrong address. Anyway finally got the extractor. Opened it up and looked for the manual. Yes I'm the type that reads the instructions - how to unpack, how assemble, how to operate, parts list, safety, etc. I've spent almost a grand on this unit and I want to make sure I don't damage it and that I operate it properly. I reach in to remove the lids and one is bent (I have fixed it), I pull out the paperwork and find there is a sheet for their 2 frame extractor (which I didn't buy) and a sales brochure for their product line. What isn't included is any instructions for unpacking, assembly or how to use it safely. I try to remove it from the box and struggle, 3 of us finally get it pulled out of the top of the box. After getting it out we think that they designed the box to be able to pull it apart in the middle to make removal east - great feature - too bad there were zero instructions. 

I'm still hoping that the Maxant has the quality that every says they have but so far Maxant (or their authorized distributor) has given me terrible service - rarely answered the phone and did not return a single call ever, could not come close to delivering on time, sent me a damaged lid which I have fixed, and couldn't even put instructions with the unit. I'm definitely not giving them the "god like" status though I'm optimistic that it is quality unit. Next time I buy another extractor I'll be considering Mann Lake. I dont just buy quality but service also.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Knobs, first thank you for purchasing our product and buying US made. 
Im not sure which dealer you dealt with? Feel free to reach out to me direct
if you have any concerns or questions about the unit itself.
I can't control how dealers run their business, but I can assure you its not part of our business acumen.
Im confident your extractor will bring you years of use, and tons of honey.......literally.
[email protected]


----------



## snevid (Feb 10, 2016)

I have looked at a number of smaller extractors and bought a maxant 20 frame this year. It is actually bigger than i currently need but i did not want to have to upgrade in a few years. I am impressed with the heavy construction and rugged simplicity. I actually spoke to their customer service and they were very helpful explaining the very easy maintenance it should have. I wish all my mowers and other appliances were this good.


----------



## tnfiddler (May 11, 2014)

I'm also very interested​ in this conversation. I'll probably order one next week and can't decide between maxant, Lyson , lega and Mann lake. Wish someone would offer free shipping... Jake?


----------



## Mike01876 (Jul 14, 2015)

I can't speak for the Mann Lake extractor, but we have bought the vast majority of our extraction hardware direct from Maxant and remain happy with those purchases. We bought a second Maxant extractor last fall, the 20 frame model 1400PL, just a well built machine and sized right for our operation. 

Before buying from any vendor, especially those with offshore components, I would suggest that folks ask about the immediate availability of replacement parts. I confess that quite some time ago, prior to buying our Maxant hardware, we did look at not just Maxant but a couple of what I thought were the better known international manufacturers and found that some of these distributors, much to their credit, confided that they do not stock all key components onshore. I am sure the ETA for replacement parts has changed since then, but I think it is an important question if like us being down for a "worst case" few weeks to a month would be problematic.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm sure these are both good extractors, but once you get into the 20 frame range I believe Dadant has the best value. 36 frame capacity, 30" diameter tank, direct drive. Larger tank is more efficient with easier access for frames in and out. Pulleys and belts are a pain and should be obsolete on extractors today. Direct drive motors more expensive to replace? Yes,but it's worth it...mine is still going after 28 years.


----------



## AJ7 (Aug 26, 2015)

I purchased the ML about 2 months ago, price and free shipping helped with the decision. I have used it twice, installed it on a base with casters as recommended and am very happy with how it worked. 

I have had one issue with it and that was oil leaked out of it onto the plexiglass and then the motor and gearbox got very hot. I called ML and they were very eager to remedy the problem, they shipped me a complete motor and controller unit and covered return shipping. I have been in sales for several years and have seen issues arise, for me its always been the service that counts and in this case I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## tazke (Mar 23, 2015)

I have used the ML and the maxant. I like the maxant much better. It seems much sturdier, the legs are much more robust. Doesn't seem to vibrate or walk around if you don't have it bolted down like the ML one does. 
Also my local tractor supply carries the same motor and plenty of belts if I ever needed one. Check the price of a replacement ML controller or motor. That should go into your decision process.


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

i have the maxant 20Frame radial--> its a beast. I have only used it twice last year but managed to extract 20 frames in 10-12mins ( July so nice and warm).
Doesnt move around, seems very heavy duty.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Something about these extractor threads SCREAMS "buy a Ford pickup or you're not my friend anymore".
I drive a Dodge. Deal with it.


----------



## Cuttingedgelandinc (Mar 3, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> Something about these extractor threads SCREAMS "buy a Ford pickup or you're not my friend anymore".
> I drive a Dodge. Deal with it.


I have a Chevy so...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael B, I take it you'd buy two and did?

I only bought one. But if I needed a bigger one, I would just buy a second one instead. That way they would still fit through my door...


----------

